# UFC Revolutions



## JDenz (Nov 22, 2003)

This was probley the worst UFC of all time.  It started with annoucing fight results in countdown show.  One real bad stoppage, a near brawl.  There were some pretty good fights but the show stopped way early they had more then enough time to show another fight or two.  Looked to me like a cheap *** way to make more money on the dvd.


----------



## ace (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *This was probley the worst UFC of all time.  It started with annoucing fight results in countdown show.  One real bad stoppage, a near brawl.  There were some pretty good fights but the show stopped way early they had more then enough time to show another fight or two.  Looked to me like a cheap *** way to make more money on the dvd. *



I could Not Have said it better My self.

With The Exception Of Huges,& Lawler's Fights
Miletch Fighters Did a Good Job.
:redeme: :redeme: :redeme:


----------

